# Someone suggested shes not a GSD...



## SarahFair (Jun 25, 2009)

I got my Rudi from a retired k9 cop. She was a year old and his personal pet. He did an EXCELENT job training her. He told me she was a GSD but someone today told me they thought she was a belgian malinois. Ive never heard of this breed before today but they look so much alike. What do yall think?


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 25, 2009)

I think she is a Malinois or a cross with GSD   Good looking dog!


----------



## nanney1 (Jun 25, 2009)

The head and ears says GSD all the way. Because she is out of coat and has the light coat, she does have some resemblance to a Malinois. I would say pure GSD though.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 25, 2009)

Ya I looked up colorings of GSDs and shes a red sable w/ little black.

All her vet papers from the previous owner say shes a GSD but who knows?

I personally think shes a GSD but I wasnt sure cause Ive never seen a BM before, let alone heard of them!


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a Belgian Malinois...


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 25, 2009)

haha yea I googled it. I see some resemblance but I still think my Roo is a GSD


----------



## boz614 (Jul 1, 2009)

For some reason, I can't see the pic, but my partner in my avatar is a malinois.  Would love to see the pup!


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 1, 2009)

IDK why you cant see the pics
Heres some I took this morning..















Id guess shed be the Golden Shepherd..


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 1, 2009)

She's a purdy dog!I've always wanted one to guard the house and the kennel.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks! I would recommend one! They are the best dogs


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

Goodlookin GSD


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks more like a GSD than a Malanois to me. In fact, it looks just like a golden shepherd named Brandy we had when I was growing up. She lived to be 16 years old.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jul 5, 2009)

i read somewhere that the way to tell a GSD from a mal was to shave them both bald, and put them side by side.  the mal will be the one that is vibrating!   they have an incredible prey drive, even more so on average than a gsd.

there are tons of cool videos on youtube showing some neat bite work.

-matt


----------



## fireretriever (Jul 9, 2009)

The way she carries her back end looks more like a GSD the a mal and so does the head but who cares as long as you like the dog it don't matter.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! I love her a lot. Best dog Ive had


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2009)

JuliaH said:


> I think she is a Malinois or a cross with GSD   Good looking dog!



x2 ,bute though!


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 5, 2009)

She's looks like a German Shepherd with golden coloring and a black mask (friend of mine has a male with the same coloration).  She's could be a Belgian Malinois mix, but she is not a red sable.  If she is 100% purebred, she is a "short-coat" German Shepherd.

You may never know without registration records though.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 5, 2009)

trust me it is one or the other....LEO only uses pure breeds....NEVER a mix!


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 5, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> I got my Rudi from a retired k9 cop. She was a year old and his personal pet.



It is from my understanding that this dog is not the K9 officer's retired patrol dog, but the officer's personal pet (especially since she was a year old when the OP got her).  

I have never seen any Departments use a Belgian Malinois/German Shepherd mix (not saying there aren't any that do), but they do use other "mixes" (the closely similar Dutch Shepherd and Belgian Malinois, for example as does a Department in West Georgia).  However, the above mentioned dog was a "pet" and not a working partner.

FWIW from friends or acquaintances with whom I've worked side-by-side:

SC Police Dept uses a GSD/Mal cross.
Springfield, MA petitioned for a grant to use GSD/Mal crosses because "other Departments in the area are using them."
MN uses a variety of GSD/Mal and DS/BM crosses.

Guess they're not as common here in Georgia.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 5, 2009)

GSD... My parents had a registered show gsd that looked exactly like that. They called her a yellow or gold GSD. Something like that. The pups were at bout 600 for a black n tan but they had to pay 800 for a gold gsd. She looked EXACTLY like that one


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Aug 6, 2009)

I think its a GSD based on her back end and chest.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 6, 2009)

believe it or not, someone brought in another yellow/golden shepherd today at the vet clinic i work in. Made me think of this thread lol


----------



## DMoneyTT (Aug 12, 2009)

*From a Malinois Owner...*

I have a 2 year old male Belgian Malinois, and have worked with Malinois and GSD's for most of my life.  I would have to say that your dog is definitely a GSD, though she does resemble a Malinois more than most GSD's.   The hind quarters are lower slung on the GSD.  The Malinois is square (meaning that the height to the withers is the same distance as the shoulder to the hip), while the GSD is usually 10% longer in the length measurement than height.  Also, the Malinois has what is referred to as a "flat" skull, and the GSD does not.  Also, female Mals are usually 45-55 lbs, with some outside that range.  You have a great looking dog, either way!


----------



## greasemnky20 (Aug 16, 2009)

A beautiful dog either way, but we have several GSD and Malinois that come into the vet clinic I work at. To me it looks just like the Malinois that we have come in. They are both great dogs and I would love to have either one, so you've got a great dog either way.


----------



## dogman1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

she's a GSD all the way.Most people aren't familiar with sable colored GSD's.Nice dog BTW.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks like a Goolden Shepherd.  Glad she doesn't have the "slope" of some of the newer GSD's.  I have  had a couple of them, GREAT DOGS.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Someone told me shes American lines since her back doesnt slope so much.
They also told me the American lines are very..talkative, which she is.

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------

